# Michigan Turkey's on TV



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Just flicked on Tred Barta's show on the Outdoor channel and he is chasing turkey's on private land in Michigan.

Gotta love seeing Michigan hunting getting a little love 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Craig Morgan was hunting here on his show as well..


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Mightymouse said:


> Just flicked on Tred Barta's show on the Outdoor channel and he is chasing turkey's on private land in Michigan.
> 
> Gotta love seeing Michigan hunting getting a little love
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did he say where in MI he was hunting?


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^

I didn't see the beginning of the show and never heard him mention exactly where he was at. I assume he was somewhere close to the Southern border because he went to the University of Notre Dame one day between the morning and evening hunts.


----------

